

Use unique IP addresses for sharded asset hosts - Isofarro
http://statichtml.com/2010/use-unique-ips-for-sharded-asset-hosts.html

======
byoung2
I use Amazon Cloudfront to host assets, and this problem is taken care of for
me. I created an S3 container to store all of the files (in this case
thousands of images). Then I created a Cloudfront distribution to serve them
over a CDN. Cloudfront lets you create multiple CNAMEs per distribution so I
created a CNAME for images1.domain.com through images10.domain.com to my
distribution. In my app I created a simple hashing algorithm to assign the
right subdomain (basically it takes an MD5 of the filename, looks at the
second character, converts hex to dec and that is the number of the
subdomain). That way any given image gets served from the same subdomain to
take advantage of caching. And the bonus is that Cloudfront assigns each of
the CNAMEs a different IP address.

